# electronic tank water testers



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Do any of you have electronic water testers? I am getting ready to buy a digital pH meter. What is your experiences with any types of these devices and where are places with good deals?


----------



## epson2k (Mar 15, 2003)

try premium aquatics
or Custom Aquatic

If you dont mind refurbished probes/meters, try the boards at reefcentral.com and reefs.org. Reefers are selling them every once in a while at 1/3-1/2 online price.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I was also thinking of getting a electronic ph tester. I might just wait to see what people have to say.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

check on ebay.........you can usally find a digital one there for cheap.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I just won a digital tester on ebay so I will let you know how it works


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> I just won a digital tester on ebay so I will let you know how it works


 how much?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

got mine in the mail yesterday. According to the directions it sound like a pain though, it says you have to soak the tip in 7.01 pH water for 2 hours prior to using it for the first time and then again if the tip ever dries out again. Then you have to check it all the time for pH calibration. I just went ahead and used it anyways though

got it for 30 with shipping, its a Hanna Checker, they always have them on there, type pH meter in to a search


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome man, let us know how it works out!


----------

